# The Dust Deputy and drywall dust



## JulieMor (Apr 25, 2012)

I recently bought the Dust Deputy deluxe from Woodcraft. I asked the sales guy if it would collect drywall dust. He said yes. I knew tests showed the DD to be very efficient but drywall dust? 

I have two shop vacs, on old Craftsman 16 gal and a Festool CT-26. Since I was expecting the DD to collect the drywall dust, I brought that upstairs to vacuum up the dust. It's so much quieter than the Craftsman.

I just checked the intake hose that runs from the exhaust on the DD to the CT-26. There was a white coating on the interior of the 2" hose. The DD was not picking up all the drywall dust. Some did end up in the 5 gal bucket of the DD but how much ended up in the CT, I don't know.

I should have brought up the old shop vac. I probably shortened the life of the CT bag quite a bit with the drywall dust. Lesson learned.


----------



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

I think drywall dust is just too fine and light for a cyclone type collector. That style is very efficient as a pre-filtration step that will take out pretty much all chips, but it relies in part on the weight of the material. A Dust Deputy won't even catch 100% of wood dust. Drywall dust can be as small as one micron, which is less than many filters will catch.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

JulieMor said:


> ........I probably shortened the life of the CT bag quite a bit..........


 Julie, do you have a *Wet Filter*?
also new *Filter Bags* are _only_ (in the Festool world) $35 for five.

edit: Oops looks like the Wet Filter is just for cutting foam buildup when picking up liquids.


----------



## JulieMor (Apr 25, 2012)

PaliBob said:


> also new *Filter Bags* are _only_ (in the Festool world) $35 for five.


_"in the Festool world"_ :laughing:

I really wasn't expecting the DD to get all the drywall dust. The fact that it did get some was good. But the answer from the Woodcraft guy was either confidence or _I haven't the faintest idea so I'll just say 'Yes' _kind of answer. After all, it is _WOOD_craft and not DrywallCraft. :smartass:

Speaking of the DD, I looked at the Ultimate DD but just couldn't figure out how they justified charging an extra $110 over the price of the Deluxe. It was hard enough paying an extra $50 over the plastic cone price for a couple of plastic buckets, a hose, 3 casters and a foam block. Maybe the $110 upcharge was the "Festool World" factor. They figured anyone used to paying Festool prices would expect to pay more for Festool compatible products. :huh:


----------

